# timing diagrams on ld20 engines



## silversurfer (Apr 11, 2005)

yep its very old,,,goes in a 1985 nissan vanette...any one got a timing diagram they wouldnt mind emailing me. or a site with one on it, ive tried every where i can think of no help... who can save my day ? its the ld20 engine and i have fallen out of love with its chain,,,, in fact im not even talking to it at the moment.


----------

